# first time order wish me luck



## dontknowmuch (Jul 17, 2012)

So I just placed a order at nirvana, I am a little freaked out because after I paid with my cc the box that said print recipt just vanished and took me back to homepage........


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

LUCK and the greenest of mojo for your future endeavors.  I don't know how long it  takes Nirvana seeds but other seed vendors take 8-12 daze to the pacific northwest.

eace:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 17, 2012)

OH OH! Yual might want to pull pegs and run!!!! QQuick kick out yur fire and head to the next trail ifin yual lucky be while fur they catch up to ya, make sure yual cross some water time to time be throwin them off bit. Yual just might make it ifin yual only rest when yu need to and keep yur fires small and hidden in thick bush.

Just yankin yur ankle pilgrem Im sure yual be fine lot folks seem to trust these here sites and never seem to here of any problems. Good luck yur grow pilgrem wish yual well.

BWD


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck but it shldnt be needed....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL--save your luck for something else like your male/female ratio.  IMO, ordering seeds is the safest part of growing.  I have been ordering seeds for many many years without any kind of incident.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 18, 2012)

THG - I remember how nervous I was the first time I ordered.   All my previous purchases had been in person, with cash.  Then once it got there quickly and safe and sound I realized - gee , that was easy.  What a relief!


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 18, 2012)

You should be able to track your order from your account info.  No worries.  Let us know when you get them.  Stay safe.  .


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jul 29, 2012)

when I do get them I was wondering if I wanted to store them for a bit where and how long will they last for?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2012)

A cool, dark place with some rice and they will last for years:aok:


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 29, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> THG - I remember how nervous I was the first time I ordered.   All my previous purchases had been in person, with cash.  Then once it got there quickly and safe and sound I realized - gee , that was easy.  What a relief!



That sounds familiar!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Aug 3, 2012)

got em!!


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 3, 2012)

Niiice.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 3, 2012)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> when I do get them I was wondering if I wanted to store them for a bit where and how long will they last for?




hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYDpp2m_hpI


XX to TT.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Use Attitude Bank. They are distributor of Nirvana and 100s of other great seed breeders with great prices and zero hassles. I use them every 6 mths.


----------

